# Hmmm....



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 24, 2021)

Not really processing since I got it this way. I was moving some stuff around before I leave for work and this jumped and said "Hey hey".
What would you do with these bookmatched pieces if they were yours? Let's see how different people have different ideas. Zoom in on the pics to see good and post your thoughts.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 24, 2021)

Wow that's kinda crazy how the curl is primarily in the light wood and not in the heartwood so much. Don't know what I would do with them other than lean them on the wall in my shop so I could admire them everyday.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Arn213 (Sep 24, 2021)

Eric- why do you tease and tempt us with such glorious fiddleback figuring? You know what I would do with the sapwood part. Don’t know what the dimensions of the book-match planks, but I would do a twin, one piece neck construction bolt-on guitar neck out of it. If there was more sap clearance, I can get a carved top archtop for sure. I can get side sets for arch tops and acoustics. I see violin carved back and matching ribs on that, but I don’t build that type of instruments. I can see a mandolin set as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 24, 2021)

I'll post some better ones later. This was on top when I moved some boxes. Everyone will have to stay tuned to see what I do with them.


----------



## Herb G. (Sep 24, 2021)

Depends on the size of them. If they are big enough, I'd make a small table out of these.


----------



## Arn213 (Sep 24, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'll post some better ones later. This was on top when I moved some boxes. Everyone will have to stay tuned to see what I do with them.


You mean there are better ones? How better can it get?

You are a very bad man Eric- lol! I have to stop looking at your threads and funny thing is that I just logged in to see what you were offering………..wasn’t a good idea.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 24, 2021)

Yea there are a few better ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Sep 24, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Yea there are a few better ones.


When you post another set or repost this set- if you show the sapwood center seam option (sapwood butted end to end) because you will get better readability of the curl flow that way because it has more clarity with the sapwood compare to the heartwood. My 2 cents.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 24, 2021)

I'd rip off the NE, reverse the pieces, bookmatch the curly part, rip off the part of the dark wood that didn't fit with the bookmatch (even if that was all of it), and THEN decide what to do with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 24, 2021)

I still need to make some sort of stand for our printer - right now it's on an old TV tray. If those are large enough, I'd make a top for that stand. Of course, then I'd have to find the wood for the legs and maybe a shelf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 24, 2021)

I'd send them to a Woodbarter friend in my home state of Virginia and let him figure out what to do with them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 24, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> If those are large enough, I'd make a top for that stand. Of course, then I'd have to find the wood for the legs and maybe a shelf.


That's beginning to sound like "If we had some ham we could have ham and eggs if we had some eggs."

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 25, 2021)

And why would you cover up that beautiful wood with a printer for it to never be seen again?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Sep 25, 2021)

You have rough dimensions of the book-match set Eric? Photo #2 are the book-match faces and wondering what the dimensions of the width and at the top and the bottom- particularly the clear sapwood area.

I just estimated and came up with this and the top half appears that it will fit a smaller pattern of a musical instrument like a violin or a mandolin (I actually have a CNC mandolin out of lutz spruce) and I believe a complete set of ukulele “concert to baritone” back (2 sets)- that is taking account the sapwood area only. The bottom half appears that a standard size electric guitar top like a single-cut carved top should fit. I can see from the face grain that at the irregular bark edge is the quarter sawn start and the grain starts to deviate to flat sawn orientation at the opposite end as it transitions to heartwood.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 25, 2021)

I have something in mind for this set but I have more. Tell me what width it has to be and I'll look later. Getting the grandbaby now. If/when he takes a nap I'll go look and measure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 25, 2021)

Still need other people's ideas of what they would do with it.


----------



## Arn213 (Sep 25, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I have something in mind for this set but I have more. Tell me what width it has to be and I'll look later. Getting the grandbaby now. If/when he takes a nap I'll go look and measure.


Check out that single-cut template; each halve is 20” long, 7” wide minimum but all sapwood. I was just giving you an idea as I am not sure if you want to cut this a certain way for what we spoke in regards to certain musical instruments. Part of the reason I drew that quick sketch layout.

Outside of musical instruments- I do see a desk top, console/hall table top, sofa table top, coffee table top- adjust and add material as required. If you have 4 sequential cuts, there is something cool you can do which is to lay out one book-match at one end and lay the other book-match at the opposite end and you can do a “waterfall” leg where each end is mitered (inside corner) and forms a 90 degree. Of course necessary support for the base as required- depending on the size of this material you can do a gallery bench, a desk, a work counter…………you can also do a “settee” as well and add material for depth and back height (of course legs, stretchers and arms); you keep the book-match scenario, but one panel is flat at 180 degrees (seat) and the other is upright at 90 degrees (back) so you have this running inside corner book-match design detail going on. Not all book-match has to be done like typical flat lay-out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 25, 2021)

Bookmatched cabinet doors, perhaps a Krenov cabinet style cabinet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 25, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> And why would you cover up that beautiful wood with a printer for it to never be seen again?


Fine, then I wouldn't make that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 25, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Fine, then I wouldn't make that.


You do know I was just messin with ya?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 25, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> I'd send them to a Woodbarter friend in my home state of Virginia and let him figure out what to do with them!


I dont live in Virginia ....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 25, 2021)

@Steve in VA what would you do with them? Don't be shy...tell us


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 25, 2021)

@Arn213 
Here's one I grabbed from the pile. 20" overall width, marked the 20" length. Entire billet is 40" long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 25, 2021)

This one overall length 43", curl across entirel face on both boards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 25, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> You do know I was just messin with ya?


No you weren't. You've destroyed my desire to do woodworking. I'm selling all my tools and taking up collecting Troll dolls. No wait, bird eggs. No, petrified animal scat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 25, 2021)

Hmmmm...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 25, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> View attachment 216553,


Those would look great as the back of an open live edge "cabinet" like this one. Especially if you reversed them to put the long point in the center and fill any center void with an epoxy of your choice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 26, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Steve in VA what would you do with them? Don't be shy...tell us



Apologies if I missed it, but how thick are they?

I'm thinking maybe a mantle clock or jewelry cabinet / watch case right now. How about a keepsake box for that Grandson of yours?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 26, 2021)

Texas shaped cutting boards for our little friend, or some boxes that friends could urn.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 26, 2021)

They are 5/4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 26, 2021)

Anyone else have amy ideas?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 26, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Anyone else have amy ideas?


Amy..... what you gone an do....


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 26, 2021)

You'll have to wait and see...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 26, 2021)

I’m with @Sprung, a Krenov style cabinet.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 26, 2021)

I have seen, but did not photograph, a curly maple open bathroom vanity trimmed in walnut. Didn't make ya want to pitch it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 27, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> , petrified animal scat.


Hey, I got me some of that! Take back that derisive remark about coprolite!


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 27, 2021)

There's this dude we have around here named Charles Brock. He makes Sam Maloof inspired sculpted chairs. I'm on a minor mission to obtain enough curly walnut (hint, hint) to build me a sculpted rocker. But with that much curly maple - I might change my mind to make it outta maple instead. Thought about doing one in purpleheart - but was told NO! Have been hinting on a paduak one though.


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 27, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Hey, I got me some of that! Take back that derisive remark about coprolite!


Giving it a fancy name doesn't make it any less funny. It's still poop.


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 27, 2021)

But it don't stink though! and you don't got to wash your hands. And don't know what they ate, but some of it can be quite colorful!

For the fun of it, set a cab of it in silver a few years back and gave it to an acquaintance so he could give it to his ex. His excuse - just giving some back!


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 27, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> There's this dude we have around here named Charles Brock. He makes Sam Maloof inspired sculpted chairs. I'm on a minor mission to obtain enough curly walnut (hint, hint) to build me a sculpted rocker. But with that much curly maple - I might change my mind to make it outta maple instead. Thought about doing one in purpleheart - but was told NO! Have been hinting on a paduak one though.


Watch him on The Highland Woodworker. He featured his shop and chair-making earlier this year. Right there in your neck of the woods! Chuck


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 27, 2021)

Funny think is that his shop is on a piece of property that I did not think had sold. One of my clients had owned it for several years and I priced up probably 3 different buildings on it. But he had another piece across the hi-way and put the building on it. Thought he was gonna keep the property and give it to his sons.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 27, 2021)

Well since



and no one else has said what they would do with it, I'll tell you what I'm doing with it. 



I'm cutting it to fit a LFRB. I've took everyone's name that said their ideas and put in a random name pick and sending it to the winner which is...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 27, 2021)

@Sprung 
Congrats Matt! I kept asking for people's ideas and very few responded.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 3


----------



## Sprung (Sep 27, 2021)

Wait, what?!?! 

Why, thank you very much, Eric!  I'll have to use them in a special project - maybe the Krenov cabinet idea - there's a lot going on in that set of boards and they need to be shown off!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 27, 2021)

Bet next time people will give their ideas!  I just felt like doing this and people that participated had a chance.

I don't know if I have your new address Matt so PM it and I'll get these boxed up and on the way ASAP.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 27, 2021)

Woodbarter at it's finest right there! Thanks @Eric Rorabaugh !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 27, 2021)

Virginia boys showing them how its done. This thread and yours!


----------



## Arn213 (Sep 27, 2021)

Congratulations Matt! Eric @Eric Rorabaugh , I take back what I said you “being a very bad man for teasing us”! What an amazing gesture and act of kindness/generosity- instant karma and good vibes coming back your way!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 5, 2021)

Eric - box arrived today. Thank you very much! This really is a nice set of boards!

Will look great cut up into pen blanks!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Oct 5, 2021)

Not at all serious about the pen blanks!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 5, 2021)

Thanks.


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 5, 2021)

Very nice, Eric!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

